# Emptying glands



## Spoiledpooch (Jan 1, 2011)

My cockapoo seems to lick at her rear and paws when its time to have them emptied. Which seems to be every 4-5 weeks. 
Just wondering how often your cockapoo has to have its anal glands emptied? and is this time frame normal for this breed?

ps thankfully I have a daughter in law that worked at a vets office and now in a grooming salon and can do it for me. Though a neighboring groomer does it for $10 also.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

i tend to do it when i bath them just because its what i do at work. most groomers do it when bathing the dog as its less messy. 

each dog is different some never need it done others need it done all the time


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Wilfs been ok ... so far x


----------

